# Is it nearly Ozzy Day??



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I just cannot wait!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooooo it must be very near!!
Is he here yet - can we see him?? Xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe she is keeping him hidden so someone doesn't go and dog nap him


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I have been avoiding having to do this, but I guess it is time. Ozzy has been very ill and hospitalized at the Vet since Wednesday. At first I was very hopeful as another puppy got sick first and bounced right back, so I said nothing. Then I became very fearful as the days dragged on an he was not getting better, so I said nothing. 
Yesterday they told me as a last resort they are going to give him plasma. This morning I was told he is no better. Now I am just shattered. I want to be hopeful, but to be honest, as the hours slip by I am less and less.
His breeder has been wonderful. She has been upfront and honest with me. She has keep me updated sending reports, pictures and video and I in NO way feel she has any fault in this. Things happen. She is a upset as I am.
I will keep every on updated on this thread. 
For those who follow my FB, I took everything down because, if by miracle he makes it, I can put it back up, but if he doesn't, it would kill me to have to go and take it all down.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Donna.....so sad, I'm so sorry for all of you, love hugs and get well wishes to baby ozzy.
I hope it all works out xxxxxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Donna I'm so sorry. I feel so awful reading this because I knew how you were looking forward to having him with you. How sad I hope he bounces back!! Hugs to you and your family and lots of prayers for baby Ozzy:hug::hug: I can only imagine how you must be feeling.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Donna!! I am so sorry. So sorry. Poor you and poor little guy. Sorry.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear, that must've been so hard to post. Well We're thinking of you here and the best of luck with such a tough situation xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Donna, So so sorry, no wonder you didn't feel up to posting on here. Lots of love and all best wishes to you and little darling Ozzy. Big hugs. xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh Donna, my thoughts are with you and little Ozzy, Big Hugs xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love and tears from us too, to all of you and that sweet little mouse too.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Poor little Ozzy. Sending all positive thoughts and poo prayers that he makes a turn for the better very soon. So sorry you and your family, and Ozzy and his breeder are going through this.:hug::hug:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Donna. So sorry for you, I can only imagine how you are feeling.
I'm sure Jake and Willow are doing their best to cheer you up.
Big hugs to you.
It is awful, but it sounds as if Ozzie is being given every chance.
Xxx


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Donna I'm so very sorry to hear this sad news about little Ozzy. Will be thinking of you all and pray everything turns out well xxxxx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Been MIA for a while, only just seen this. So sorry Donna, I'm sending ray:ray:ray: and :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes: your way, and keeping everything crossed that your little man turns a corner and bounces back. I know you have your family supporting you but if you feel you need to unload, you KNOW we are all here for you. Big hugs my friend. x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh Donna sorry to hear about your little pup.
I was just catching up on everyone's news has I haven't been on ILMC for some time. 
Sending you lots of hugs from Merlin Bess and myself and praying that Ozzy pulls through
For you and your family xxx


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Sending positive thoughts that Ozzy turns a corner and bounces back to health. Big Poo hugs from Nellie and Meg. xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Donna, I keep checking on here in the hope that there is an update and I am fearing that no news is probably not good news.
My heart is breaking for you and your family.
Big hugs.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

We pray for little Ozzy's recovery every day. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Donna!! This made me burst out in tears!! I'm so very sorry and am praying Ozzie bounces back!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ozzy is still very sick but still fighting. He is getting another round of antibiotics and a second round of plasma. The vet said his tail is still wagging. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Ozzy is still very sick but still fighting. He is getting another round of antibiotics and a second round of plasma. The vet said his tail is still wagging.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So strong of heart your little munchkin. Sending out even more healing thoughts and prayers to him.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bless his little heart and waggy tail xx
Thanks for the update Donna, were all worried about him and routing for him x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you guys for being so supportive. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Bless him, I really hope they see an improvement soon


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless his little wagging tail.
He wants to get better. Thank you for keeping us informed.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh Donna I am so glad to hear about his waggly tail. He has an amazing spirit for such a lttle guy. He is so well named after a very tough hockey player and we are like his fans cheering him on. Come on Ozzie, keep fighting the good fight! We are so proud of your spirit and waggly tail no matter what the outcome of the game will be!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Been in work wondering all day. Thinking of you all Day.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless, it just shows what a fantastic little character he has, its like he knows you are waiting for him and he wants to get better soon, I so hope he does, really soon.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a wonderful fighting spirit this little guy has!!! He is a trooper for sure! Much love being sent your way! PLEASE keep us posted Donna


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Little Ozzy is a fighter how sweet his tail is wagging Thought about him a lot today!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww a wagging tail is a good sign, he's got a fighting spirit! Let's hope the medication takes effect soon. Sending more hugs xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I noticed there was no mention of what has made Ozzie so sick? Have they isolated anything in particular Donna? The nurse in me is courious. Praying!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> I noticed there was no mention of what has made Ozzie so sick? Have they isolated anything in particular Donna? The nurse in me is courious. Praying!


The breeders vet is saying it is just a virus. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That's good to hear, he keeps popping into my mind xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's very unfortunate and I am sure it's every good breeders absolute worst nightmare. 

There are people scattered about the world thinking about little Ozzy. He's got a lot of well wishers. Xx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck. x


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

So please that little Ozzys health is improving lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Have only just picked up this thread but wanted to add my commiserations and hopes that oozy pulls through and comes home to you. Xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Donna . . . any news about Ozzy?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Donna . . . any news about Ozzy?


The news I got yesterday was not good but the vet insists there is still hope. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor little mite, he is having a rough time.
I'm sure that the vet nurses will be giving him as much love as they can.
Keep hugging Jake and Willow, they will want to comfort you.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Then here's to hoping and praying xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

HE IS TURNING A CORNER!!!!! They just told me he is awake and eating! He is doing better!! Shannon, the breeder, told me she just broken down crying when they told her it is finally working. She just loves him so much! 
He is going to need to be on antibiotics for a while but he is getting better. 
I feel like I should have waited to say anything but I am just so relieved.
Thank you all for getting me through this. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah!!!!! Three cheers for little ozzy!!!
Hoping and praying works xxxxx
Your very own little Christmas miracle


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thats brilliant news, here's hoping he keeps improving and getting stronger faster than they imagined possible.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh I am soooooooooooo pleased, i've been keeping an eye on the thread when I can and have just read your good news post out to everyone sat here, and they are all really pleased too. Keeping our fingers crossed he goes from strength to strength.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Hoping it's all up from here


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That's great news Donna! Let's hope he keeps getting stronger and stronger  Sending healing prayers his way!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brilliant news! Where there's life there's hope.. Always. Brilliant.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Fantastic news!!!!! There are people crossing their fingers for you all over the globe xxxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good news, here's hoping that Ozzie will go from strength to strength and make a full recovery.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG Donna . . I burst out in tears!!! Thank you Lord!!! Still praying this rally will continue but that sounds fabulous!!! I am dancing all over the dining room . . both poos have that half cocked head look . . . YEAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What an awesome puppy! What awesome people all around him hoping and praying and not giving up even at the darkest hours. I have every appendage possible crossed here that he'll continue to improve!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank goodness! What a determined little fighter! I'm so pleased you have great news x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ah omg yay omg omg 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Les (Dec 3, 2013)

Any news yet?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I just spoke to Shannon. She does not expect to hear from the vet until tomorrow so no news is good news. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I so hope he will be ok sweet little guy! Prayers are with you!:hug::hug:


----------



## AlexandralT (Jan 17, 2013)

Get better soon Ozzy xx


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just read this. Hope heverything is ok. Thinking of you.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My little man seems to have come through the woods!!! He is eating and kissing and full of life. I wish I could share the video but here is a picture. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The best news of the year!! Look at those gorgeous big eyes. :love-eyes:
I'm so happy for you and your family Donna, I can't wait to hear he is home with you all xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh Donna that is great news he looks so cute and tiny. I just want to hug him I think about him daily so glad to see this picture made my day!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Christmas has come early!!! That is THE BEST NEWS and THE BEST GIFT we could all ask for.  I am just thrilled for you...my heart was breaking waiting for the good news, and here it is.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh my word! That's such GREAT news, congratulations  I bet you're all over the moon in your house, what a lovely Christmas you can all have now. Wonderful vets by the sound of it too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you guys so much for going through this with me and never getting sick of me. 
When ever people talk about feeling like the spend too much time on here I always think God what would I do with it these girls (and guys). 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

A little Christmas miracle  So happy for you!! x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

We love you Donna the poo site wouldn't be the same without you! Happy or sad we are always here for you not matter what!:hug:

When something happens to Molly this is the first place I come to for support...odd but other people say "oh you're overreacting blah blah" here I get advice and reasurance so it's a good feeling!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

That is such good news, bless him, he must know he has somewhere very special to go, that is worth fighting for


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Just a ditto to everyone else's comments, Donna! So happy for Ozzy and you!!:hug::hug:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Double Ditto!!!!!! Honestly . . . even with family coming for Christmas I haven't had my full heart into it waiting for news on little Ozzy! Now I can get down to cleaning and cooking!! He looks as if hes had a "Long Winters Nap" for sure and I honestly cannot think of a more precious Christmas gift for you Donna than that sweet picture. His eyes look absolutely HUGH as if hes saying "Phew . . I'm so glad thats over and now I can go play with my new family!!"


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We can't wait to get him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Do you have a date when he can come home? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

If he keeps everything down today he can go home to his breeder mom tomorrow and home to us next week. 
Right now we are working out the 14 hour ride to get him. Hoping to leave Friday the third. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

What a great way to start the new year! Adorable!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That is great news. I can't wait to see what jake & willow think of this amazing little guy x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

By my calculations it seems like you will be driving thru Ohio?? Thats a very long trip and you have a standing open invitation to stay with us as a resting station!! Don't know what the travel plans are but we have plenty of room. Bless . . . you and Nick have been through a hugh emotional roller coaster with a wonderful ending!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> By my calculations it seems like you will be driving thru Ohio?? Thats a very long trip and you have a standing open invitation to stay with us as a resting station!! Don't know what the travel plans are but we have plenty of room. Bless . . . you and Nick have been through a hugh emotional roller coaster with a wonderful ending!!


Thank you so much. If there is any way I can stop by i will!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is the best Christmas miracle I can think of. Ozzlet you are one special little man and you have already won over the hearts of so many people. Well played little mouse!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm so pleased this has a happy outcome!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So glad I checked on before bed  
Hopefully he'll continue this amazing recovery and soon e swinging off Jake and Willow's ears and your poor cat's tail


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hey if you're going to Indiana, just a hop skip and a jump to Arizona. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Hey if you're going to Indiana, just a hop skip and a jump to Arizona.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I would never leave. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I would never leave.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When I was young I thought I wanted to be somewhere where they have 4 seasons. After shoveling my car out of 4 feet of snow, I changed my mind and moved back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Winter sucks you are lucky. We are in a skating rink right now it's not fun! I would probably die where you are cause I hate spiders and bugs so maybe it wouldn't be a good place for me....I would have to go for therapy for sure as I am thinking heat equals lots of spiders ewwww


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

That's great news !!! Was thinking about you and what you must have been going through.
When Bess was poorly after her spay and she had to be operated on again I was so upset and the waiting to hear from the vet was unbearable. But these lovely dogs are fighters and are part of our lives through thick and thin. Not long now till you have him home and you can give him all the cuddles that you have been saving up for him. Can't wait to hear how he settles in with his new brother and sister 
And Thankyou for the calendar which I received last week you made a really good job and it's lovely to see all the other dogs and the dates of their birthdays xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> When I was young I thought I wanted to be somewhere where they have 4 seasons. After shoveling my car out of 4 feet of snow, I changed my mind and moved back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


And that is why I like you... you are smart and beautiful!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Just seen your update! Amazing amazing news! He's a little fighter isn't he?! 

A note to Ozzy: dear little guy, we are so happy you are getting stronger, now please no more scary stuff! We can wait to see more pics of you xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Fantastic news, bless him with those huge big eyes, Ozzy the brave! Will be so exciting for you if you are going on a long trip to get him, would be lovely if you could stop at Nanci's on the way.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Just caught up with the thread, I'm really glad that things have turned a corner and he's now doing really. He is so adorable.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

The best news I've heard all week. I really think it must have been all our prayers and positive thoughts that helped pull him through. Hope he keeps going from strength to strength.

The best "merry christmas" you could want! Xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> The best news I've heard all week. I really think it must have been all our prayers and positive thoughts that helped pull him through. Hope he keeps going from strength to strength.
> 
> The best "merry christmas" you could want! Xx


It was for sure!!! I know you guys got me though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Fantastic news, bless him with those huge big eyes, Ozzy the brave! Will be so exciting for you if you are going on a long trip to get him, would be lovely if you could stop at Nanci's on the way.


YES!!!! Stop at Nanci's!!! No pressure . . . Just know we would love to have you if possible . . I told Ozzies story to Freddy last night and showed him his first post recovery picture . . I swear he was nearly in tears!! He said he "Looks like a fighter for sure . . . awhhhhh isn't he cute!!"


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What a wonderful Christmas present for you Donna. Not many people could read this thread without shedding a tear. Lots of love to you Donna and to your precious little Ozzie x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

tessybear said:


> What a wonderful Christmas present for you Donna. Not many people could read this thread without shedding a tear. Lots of love to you Donna and to your precious little Ozzie x


Thank you! As of today he is a happy, healthy, normal little puppy. We can't wait to get him home. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Thank you! As of today he is a happy, healthy, normal little puppy. We can't wait to get him home.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's one of my favorite Christmas presents this year!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> It's one of my favorite Christmas presents this year!


Me too!! My parents paid for a flight so Nick is getting him Jan 2nd!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Only just caught up on this thread but at least I got to the good part and didn't have to wait for news of how little Ozzy is  So pleased he is well and looking forward to seeing lots of photos :hug:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Me too!! My parents paid for a flight so Nick is getting him Jan 2nd!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's so exciting! My two made it by themselves like champs so I know little osgood will be great flying with Nick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> That's so exciting! My two made it by themselves like champs so I know little osgood will be great flying with Nick.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Willow flew alone and was fine but I dint want to risk him getting to cold in the fight. This will be the boy in the bubble. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Is nick turning right back around with Ozzy?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Is nick turning right back around with Ozzy?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes with a two hour delay. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Donna will they let him ride in with the passengers?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Donna will they let him ride in with the passengers?


He is with Nick but has to be in the crate under the seat. Not ideal I know but better than in the cargo and there was no way my dad was letting me take a fourteen hour car trip in the winter. I'm sure it would have been fine but to him I'm still ten. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I just thought Donna, you'll be able to write 'Ozzy Day' on your Cockapoo Days calendar now he's a January arrival!!!!!! We'll all be using them soon


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> My little man seems to have come through the woods!!! He is eating and kissing and full of life. I wish I could share the video but here is a picture.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just knew your little fighter would make it! He just knows he has a wonderful mommy and family waiting for him! He is adorable, I can't wait to see the pics when he meets Jakey and Willow x



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not long now, how wonderful, are you still getting lots of updates on how he is doing?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Not long now, how wonderful, are you still getting lots of updates on how he is doing?


Yes he is doing wonderful. He is a normal happy little puppy. We are excited to get him home finally. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Donna . . . this is all such wonderful news!! Can't wait for pictures!!


----------

